# Need to know about the process for education loan



## Greenwoodhighschool (Apr 28, 2015)

What kind of certificates and papers we need to submit in the bank to get the education loan for higher studies in abroad?


----------



## jithudigitised (Jun 27, 2015)

When my friend went for higher studies in UK a few years back, he had to first contact the University he was enrolling into and then they will ask for the details to be provided.

In reference to those details, you can ask the bank for more details, as the bank will want to know which country you will be preferring for your higher studies.


----------

